# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Do not use fencing as retaining walls - fences falling over

## autogenous

This will be pretty evident to some people but it appears it hasn't sunken in with others.  No fencing not excluding cement fibre sheeting AKA super 66 sheeting has retaining properties. 
After looking at so many fences it appears people have little comprehension or they blatantly back fill with little consideration of the consequences. 
Under no circumstances back fill up against a fence higher or lower than the opposite side as it will in time short or longer, push the fence over.  
The legal implications are horrific, more so in this day and age not to mention the stress for some people. 
Consider the implications next time you contemplate throwing sand up against your fence.  Its going to cost you a bucket load of money and stress. :Rolleyes:

----------

